# Radwerk Erlangen



## =bergi= (23. April 2007)

Hi kennt jemand das Radwerk Erlangen wenn ja wie zufrieden seit Ihr mit dem Shop?

lg
Alex- Bav


----------



## rex_sl (23. April 2007)

probiers aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E36/8 (23. April 2007)

ALso mein Bruder wars nicht...
Ist in Erlangen halt allgemein so das viele Verkäufer etwas abgehoben sind. Geb mein Geld gerne Vorort statt im Internet aus aber wenn ich weis was ich will und merk das es der Verkäufer echt nicht verdient geh ich lieber zum nächsten. Hab meine zwei Bikes in NBG gekauft, da sind die Händler anscheinend nicht so Siemens-verwöhnt und meinen dir jeden Mist aufschwatzen zu können.


----------



## =bergi= (23. April 2007)

Na ich kenn den Laden halt nicht ....und da mein olles Hartail dank besch. Einbauhöhe von max 451mm mit defekter Gabel mir im Moment den letzten Nerv raubt, liebäugl ich mit einem Fully "Cube AMS Pro 125" und Radwerk ist eben der Cube Händler in Erlangen. 

Welche Läden für Cube Bikes in der NBG/ER Gegend könnt Ihr denn Empfehlen.

lg
Alexf


----------



## Bombenkrator (23. April 2007)

hi,

also ich kann das radwerk schon empfehlen, service und preise sind sehr gut.
weiterhin kann ich noch die fahrradkiste in nbg empfehlen, ich glaub die führen aber keine cubes.

ich weiß jetzt nicht wie es mit den reparaturpreisen aussieht da ich eigentlich nie etwas machen lasse.

das sind eigentlich meine "vor ort"-favoriten.


----------



## speedy_j (23. April 2007)

schau mal auf die cube homepage. da stehen alle händler drin. in eckental ist z.b. auch einer.

wenn du eh neu kaufen möchtest, dann vergleiche doch einfach mal die läden. soviel zeit sollte schon sein.


----------



## adrenalin fürth (23. April 2007)

Hi,
wir führen Cube Bikes.
Das AMS Pro 125 hat momentan eine Wartezeit von ca. 4 Wochen.
Das AMS 100 steht im Laden.
Falls Du also Interesse hast, schau vorbei.
Viele Grüße
Adrenalin Fürth


----------



## Boogeyman (23. April 2007)

Ich kann das Radwerk auch nur empfehlen! Hatte mir dort letztes Jahr ein Cube gekauft und habe vor drei Wochen nochmal zugeschlagen. IMHO sehr freundlich und hilfsbereit!


----------



## Riddick (23. April 2007)

In Robby Löw's Radlerstube in Nürnberg-Eibach bekommst Du auch Cube-Bikes.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (1. Mai 2007)

Zur Radlerstube kann ich nur Zustimmen, haben die letzten 6 Monate 4 Harttails dort gekauft und auch Kundendienst und Beratung ist TOP!
Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Smourock17 (9. Mai 2007)

Radwerk: 
Sind sehr freundlich und haben auch Plan wovon Sie reden, gut sortiert was kleine Ersatzteile angeht!

Leider bei manchen Sachen zu krass überteuert, würd gern nen lokalen Laden supporten aber wenn ichs mir einfach nich mehr leisten kann is dass nix...

Bei manchen Parts gehts wieder, also einfach mal hin und gucken  

Gruß Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterChris (17. Februar 2009)

bin grad aus zufall auf den uralten beitrag hier gestossen 

mein feedback muss auch sein 

mein kumpel war nun mit seinen radl schon 3mal dort
wegen eines lockeren trettlager/kurbel .... ich sag nur .... der rotz ist immer noch locker
unbedingt freundlich und hilfsbereit waren sie auch nich ... 
er wird dort nix mehr kaufen 

ich selbst war noch nich dort!


----------



## Axalp (17. Februar 2009)

Ich bin schon -zigmal im Radwerk gewesen und wurde noch nie unfreundlich behandelt. Kommt mir etwas suspekt vor die Geschichte, aber naja... auch die haben 'mal einen schlechten Tag.

Dein Kumpel soll nochmal hingehen und sagen was Sache ist. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das Radwerk nicht alles tut, um den Fehler zu beheben.


----------



## MasterChris (17. Februar 2009)

er war ja schon 3mal dort.... 
beim 3ten mal sagte er was sache ist .... 
nun hat er keinen bock mehr, hat die schnauze voll, ist mittlerweile auch schon 1,2 oder sogar 3jahre her

wie gesagt, ich geb nur die meinung weiter wie er es mir erzählt hat


----------

